# 重感情的人



## yuechu

Hello/大家好，

I was looking at someone's Facebook post today that was entitled "重感情的人". Does this mean "emotional people"? (it goes on to list characteristics of this type of personality/person). Does it imply someone who puts too much emphasis on emotions, opposed to intellect?
(It is the first time I see this "zhong4 + noun" structure so I just want to be sure of its meaning. it looks like a very useful structure!)
Also, could one say "重智力的人" to refer to its opposite?

Thanks in advance/谢谢！


----------



## SuperXW

重感情 is not totally equal to "emotional". I would say 感性的人 is more closed to "emotional people".
重 means 重视 here. 
重感情的人 means 重视感情的人, "people who value relationship". 
It's not necessary to be "too much". 重感情 is usually a compliment.
I don't think 重智力的人 is the opposite. The opposite should be 不重感情的人.

By the way, in Chinese, the opposite of 感性 is 理性(rational).


----------



## yuechu

Wow, you are so fast, SuperXW! (your reply)

Ah ok, it looks like I'd misinterpreted the meaning. ! Thanks for confirming. I had thought it was maybe describing characteristics of (over)emotional people, but "one who values relationships" is definitely different (although there may of course be some overlap) and sounds a lot more positive. 

(Here it is too if anyone is interested. Actually I'm still confused about a few things in the list... but it might just be that I don't understand their relevance/have a different opinion about these things being essential to one who values relationships. Fun to read these in any case just for practice... ! Nice simple sentences.)


重视感情的人
⒈ 总会把事情想得很长久。
⒉ 喜欢黑夜，习惯晚睡。
⒊ 很固执，不懂得放弃，但一旦放弃了就绝不会回头。
⒋ 在别人面前笑得很开心，一个人旳时候却很漠落。
⒌ 在陌生人面前很安静，在朋友面前胡闹。
6.莫名地孤单，无法抗拒的恐惧感。
7.不爱说话，很爱说话。
8.心情不好旳时候，却喜欢听悲歌。
9.容易满足，更容易受伤。
10. 习惯了沉默，在沉默中爆发或者选择灭亡。
11.习惯保留自己，因为只有这样在离开旳时候，心才不会痛。
12.不相信童话，却一直期待会有个真正懂得自己保护自己旳人出现。
13.喜欢怀旧，之后感到深深旳寂寞，恐惧
14.一点点事就胡思乱想，想到戏剧般旳吓人。
15.坐在电脑前，不知道做什么，却又不想关掉它。
16. 觉得世界上每一个人都不可靠，却还是那样地选择相信别人。
17.不习惯一个人莫名其妙地消失在自己旳生命中。
18.不喜欢等待，却总是等待!
全中了，你是重感情的人就转吧！

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Daffodil100

重感情的人 ＝caring person

重智力的人 sounds odd to me.


Besides 重感情的人, I only remember we say 重口味的人, but never 重智力的人


重口味= 1. enjoy very strong flavor, i.e. very salty, very sweety, very sour; 2. (slang) enjoy odd or obscene stuff i.e. incest


----------



## tarlou

SuperXW has given a good explanation. 感情 here means the emotion (e.g. love, or memory) to a person, a place or something else. I think in daily life 重感情的人 typically means the kind of people who may sacrifice their own profits, or may break some rules, in order to help friends or relatives.

But the list indeed seems to be describing over-emotional people... Probably the list describes a 重感情的人 when s/he just lost a relationship, or probably it was written by an over-emotional person.  Anyway it looks like a test spread on the internet (like IQ tests or personality tests) that may be reasonable but may also be not so correct.

重口味 should be a different structure


----------



## shiyii

“重口味的人”都来了，那就请各位重智力的人再帮我这个重听的人解释下，什么叫重庆的人？


----------



## liannaly

baosheng said:


> 重视感情的人
> ⒈ 总会把事情想得很长久。
> ⒉ 喜欢黑夜，习惯晚睡。
> ⒊ 很固执，不懂得放弃，但一旦放弃了就绝不会回头。
> ⒋ 在别人面前笑得很开心，一个人旳时候却很漠落。
> ⒌ 在陌生人面前很安静，在朋友面前胡闹。
> 6.莫名地孤单，无法抗拒的恐惧感。
> 7.不爱说话，很爱说话。
> 8.心情不好旳时候，却喜欢听悲歌。
> 9.容易满足，更容易受伤。
> 10. 习惯了沉默，在沉默中爆发或者选择灭亡。
> 11.习惯保留自己，因为只有这样在离开旳时候，心才不会痛。
> 12.不相信童话，却一直期待会有个真正懂得自己保护自己旳人出现。
> 13.喜欢怀旧，之后感到深深旳寂寞，恐惧
> 14.一点点事就胡思乱想，想到戏剧般旳吓人。
> 15.坐在电脑前，不知道做什么，却又不想关掉它。
> 16. 觉得世界上每一个人都不可靠，却还是那样地选择相信别人。
> 17.不习惯一个人莫名其妙地消失在自己旳生命中。
> 18.不喜欢等待，却总是等待!
> 全中了，你是重感情的人就转吧！
> 
> Thanks again for your help!



       这些貌似是在讲重感情的人生活中有哪些表现，但不代表有这些表现的人就重感情。但我不觉着重感情的人就会都表现成这样。哪一句你不明白呢？


----------



## xiaolijie

liannaly said:


> 哪一句你不明白呢？



楼主不明白的是 "重感情的人" 的意思（已经解答了）


----------



## liannaly

xiaolijie said:


> 楼主不明白的是 "重感情的人" 的意思（已经解答了）



He said actually he's still confused about a few things in the list, so that I copied the list to ask. And yes I have known that the first response has clearly answered what "重感情的人" is. That's why I didn't follow others to talk more. Thank you for your reference.


----------



## yuechu

@Daffodil
re: 重口味
Ah there is this 重+__ structure as well. I think I've seen it in the name of one of 陈奕迅's songs. It certainly has an unexpected meaning though, doesn't it!

@Tarlou
I think your analysis is correct!



shiyii said:


> “重口味的人”都来了，那就请各位重智力的人再帮我这个重听的人解释下，什么叫重庆的人？


That's a bit of a tongue twister, isn't it. Besides being a "Chongqingese", could a 重庆的人 (zhong4) also be someone who puts importance on celebration? (maybe not, right?)

@xiaolijie, liannaly
I do have a few other questions actually about these, but in order to follow the forum rules, I think I might open up a new thread to ask them.

谢谢大家的帮助！


----------



## Daffodil100

重口味： strong (重 is an adjective) flavor/taste

重感情： focus on ( 重： is a verb, as 注重，care ) relationship




> there is this 重+__ structure as well.




Please forget about structure thing. Besides these two* set phrases*, I don't remember there are any words that go with 重 for set prhases. 


重+__ structure is not a formula.


----------



## Daffodil100

Since Tarlou is unavailable so far, I'd venture to reply to you about this. 

重庆： chong (3) qing (4)

Generally it refers to a toponym for a municipality located in south west of China. 重庆 does indeed mean double celebrations, double happiness at its face value. 

重＝double, twice 

庆＝celebration, 庆祝

The etymology for the toponym was an ancient Chinese Prince, who had been living in that place,  was entitled as King in the first month of Lunar Calendar, in 1189, and the next month he was crowned as emperor. Therefore it was double celebrations/happiness for him. 

Nowadays, 重庆 is only served as a proper noun. Few people say 重庆 for any double celebrations. 

Instead of 重庆 for double celebrations, we say "双喜 （临门）”  which literally means double happiness come to my door (home). i.e. Wow, you just got married yesterday, and won  $ 1 million lottery today, 真是双喜临门啊！  (真是重庆啊）

重庆人 ＝(重庆的人: few people use this expression) ＝Chongqingese


----------



## Youngfun

Then can we say 重理性的人？Although not exactly equivalent, I think I've also heard 重事业的人.


----------



## Daffodil100

Youngfun said:


> Then can we say 重理性的人？Although not exactly equivalent, I think I've also heard 重事业的人.




Yeah, thanks for the input. That makes sense. 

I stand corrected. Probably 重家庭的人， 重生活的人 


重事业的人 sounds good. I am not sure how many people say this. I would generally say 他是一个事业心重的人，sounds more colloquial to me.

For 重理性的人， I would say 他个很理性的人。


----------



## xiaolijie

Daffodil100 said:
			
		

> 重生活的人


Is there a need for this word? Isn't every normal person 都是 "重生活的人" ?


----------



## Daffodil100

xiaolijie said:


> Is there a need for this word? Isn't every normal person 都是 "重生活的人" ?



Opposit to 重事业的人，工作狂

 重事业的人，重理性的人，重重地让我困惑。I am not sure whether people actually do say that.


----------



## xiaolijie

Daffodil100 said:


> Opposit to 重事业的人，工作狂



懂了。谢谢！


----------



## Daffodil100

xiaolijie said:


> 懂了。谢谢！



不客气。


----------

